# How often do you repack your airless gun?



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems like the ball and seat on my contractor 1 guns and contractor FX guns start leaking and spitting after a year.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

Just clean it!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike2coat said:


> It seems like the ball and seat on my contractor 1 guns and contractor FX guns start leaking and spitting after a year.


Usually when they start spitting. It pisses me off when I'm spraying cabinets or doors get my finish ruined for a spitting gun.

I always carry 3 gun with me at all times.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Just clean it!



Awesome first post!


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

OK! Little more information. First, sorry for my bad English.

I found that in the small ring where the ball seat, normally you can find a cone of dry paint, this cone do that the ball don't seat well. If you remove the cone the gun will work again as new, you no need to repack it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DiasDePlaya said:


> OK! Little more information. First, sorry for my bad English.
> 
> I found that in the small ring where the ball seat, normally you can find a cone of dry paint, this cone do that the ball don't seat well. If you remove the cone the gun will work again as new, you no need to repack it.


How do you fix the needle? Most times the needle gets pointy at the end which is why spits. Specially using sealers/clears and enamels.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Usually when they start spitting. It pisses me off when I'm spraying cabinets or doors get my finish ruined for a spitting gun.
> 
> I always carry 3 gun with me at all times.


Smart. We usually keep a brand new contractor kit when doing exteriors, but that's it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Smart. We usually keep a brand new contractor kit when doing exteriors, but that's it.


I used to do that. but when shooting oil base enamel the last thing I want is disassemble a spray gun to get it serviced. 

I just leave it in solvent and then some other day when I have time, I clean it real well and install a repair kit.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How do you fix the needle? Most times the needle gets pointy at the end which is why spits. Specially using sealers/clears and enamels.


In this case you must repack. But the last time that I repacked my gun was 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I keep the insides of the pumps clean running a shot of dish soap into to the first of two 5 min 5vs of water then flush until clean. I keek the guns clean. I keep an extra gun in the spray box. I guess maybe I bang the gun around to much. I've got four guns to repackage now.😂


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't think of anything that pisses me off more than a spitting gun while spraying oil paint on cabinets. You're garbed up from head to toe, got vaseline on the eyelids, your feet are sticking to the floor with every step and because of the tyveck suit you're sweating like a ho in church. Hell, I start out pissed off under the best of circumstances; throw a spitting gun into the mix and I'm pretty much a basket case. 

But I'm pretty sure that scenario will never happen again with me. I'll just say no to spraying oil. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I can't think of anything that pisses me off more than a spitting gun while spraying oil paint on cabinets. You're garbed up from head to toe, got vaseline on the eyelids, your feet are sticking to the floor with every step and because of the tyveck suit you're sweating like a ho in church. Hell, I start out pissed off under the best of circumstances; throw a spitting gun into the mix and I'm pretty much a basket case.


Exactly my point. I got chills reading your post. So many memories.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Exactly my point. I got chills reading your post. So many memories.


Lol. Have you taken the pledge, "I will not spray oil based paint ever again"?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our big sprayer just got finished. First time since we bought it a few yrs ago. Cost us a couple hundred. I rebuilt all 10 of our guns last week. New hoses is all we need.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Our big sprayer just got finished. First time since we bought it a few yrs ago. Cost us a couple hundred. I rebuilt all 10 of our guns last week. New hoses is all we need.


Dang Dave, you expecting a war?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Dang Dave, you expecting a war?


You never know. :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Have you taken the pledge, "I will not spray oil based paint ever again"?



Yes!!!!


----------

